# Glow in the dark/light effects with fog machine



## Jwb4881

I have a massive fog machine and I was looking for large or gigantic glow sticks or ideas on how to make the fog glow. We have a rather large fog machine (a Chauvet Arena 2100 Flex) and want the fog to glow or the ports out of the fog chiller to glow. Any and all ideas would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rbrittigan

*Fog Glow*

I wouldn't try to mix anything with the fog juice itself; I'd use flat line lasers mounted near / inline with the machine itself, or even better inside the barrel. Or you could do it like a vortex tunnel -laser points at a spinning mirror inside your barrel, reflects out from the barrel & is highlighted by the fog...
Good luck!!!


----------



## Lunatic

This has been discussed before without any resolution for a fog juice additive... as far as I remember but please correct me if I'm wrong. I think you'd have to take another approach. Adding a chemical in the fog juice simply out of curiosity is highly dangerous and potentially deadly. If you do find a good effect to glowing fog we would like to hear about it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You might be thinking of this thread, Lunatic:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29915&highlight=glowing+fog+juice


----------



## Lunatic

That's it Miss Roxy. Thanks!


----------



## corey872

This has been discussed quite a bit. As mentioned, there isn't really anything you can do to get the fog itself to 'glow'. It's hard to get any 'glow' chemical to survive the heat of the fogger, if it does, then it is dispersed so thin that you can't really see the glow. AND, if you find something to meet those two conditions, it's unlikely you would want to inhale that chemical and have glowing lungs!

I believe Quinine water was once suggested, but it's glow is pretty faint in liquid form and 1000x fainter when it is a vapor in the air. So no real effect is generated.

Your best bet to illuminate a 'jet' of fog is probably a laser or a narrow angle / high brightness LED. As far as general illumination, nothing looks cooler than a 'light sabre' like laser slicing through the fog, IMHO.


----------



## fontgeek

I think you are better off looking at lighting options rather than chemicals to get the glowing. You can put lights down into the fog levels to illuminate the fog, the benefits of this are multifold. You can control where and how brightly the fog is illuminated, the color(s) of the fog, and the specific kind of effect for a given spot or scene. Plus, you don't run the risk of hurting people or the fog machine itself.
Putting spot lights or fog lights at or below the level of the fog itself will let you illuminate it, and the angles and types of lights can change the effects rather drastically. You can put black-lights/UV lighting, or use LED or traditional lighting, color organs, strobes, etc. for some wild effects. All without the danger of added chemicals, or wild costs.


----------



## smithj30

*Making fog glow*

I am not sure what type of lighting system you are using. I run all my lighting using DMX controllers. I found that having strategically placed indirect lighting produces stunning effects. I also slowly modulate the color of the lighting to match the mood of the music or sounds in the scene. Plus a lot of my lighting utilizes "movers". These basically use a mirror to pinpoint the beam or rotating head. This can all be purchased through professional lighting dealers such as a guitar center or other professional music store. I hope this helps.


----------



## R. Lamb

I have a 55 gallon drum I use a s a fog chiller and this year I placed a couple of glow sticks in the exhaust to see what it would look like. It, of course, doesn't make the fog glow but it does make it look as if the barrel was glowing inside.


----------

